# Ideas from results



## gili (Jun 8, 2011)

been treated for hypothyroid 6 yrs (from age 16) been on westhyroid for 1 1/2 yr. Putting on weight (30lbs in last 9 mnths alone) went to ER because heart was racing on checked heart with ekg beats anywhere from 72-125. ER took blood TSH was 0.36 on scale 0.49-4.00 thought hyper said stop westthroid gave propanol to control pulse, see reg dr. Thing is FT4 came in next day at 0.81 on scale 0.60-2,00 not hyper.

Ultrasound says rt lobe 3.8x1.1x1.4 no focal areas of abnormal echotexture seen in right. Left 3.6x0.8x1.3 no cystic or solid mass lesions seen.
Reg Dr. has no clue wants send endo, but they cant get in till August.
Trying to find another Dr. but in mean time she has heart race unless taking the proponal and is off westthroid.

Any clues what could be going on with these type readings?
Also listed NEUT are high and EOS high what ever those are.
Kind of scared, feels neck is puffy from under jaw and around.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Westthroid--which has both T4 and T3 in it--will give low TSH and T4 readings because the drug has higher levels of T3 in it than found in the body. Your results are typical here.

You need an FREE T3 and antibodies testing to see what is going on with your medication and thyroid status--particularly the thyroid stimulating antibodies.

The "heart racing" can be a sign of too much T3---but first that must be measured. It can also be an indication that you have levels of antibodies.

Your regular doc can order these tests while you wait for the endo if you ask.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gili said:


> been treated for hypothyroid 6 yrs (from age 16) been on westhyroid for 1 1/2 yr. Putting on weight (30lbs in last 9 mnths alone) went to ER because heart was racing on checked heart with ekg beats anywhere from 72-125. ER took blood TSH was 0.36 on scale 0.49-4.00 thought hyper said stop westthroid gave propanol to control pulse, see reg dr. Thing is FT4 came in next day at 0.81 on scale 0.60-2,00 not hyper.
> 
> Ultrasound says rt lobe 3.8x1.1x1.4 no focal areas of abnormal echotexture seen in right. Left 3.6x0.8x1.3 no cystic or solid mass lesions seen.
> Reg Dr. has no clue wants send endo, but they cant get in till August.
> ...


Hi and welcome.

Unfortunately, you need antibodies tests. You probably are hyper but the blocking and binding antibodies and immunoglobulins bind the receptor sites thus giving false numbers.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Shame on them for not doing a FREE T3 which is your active hormone.

My money is on hyper and truth be told, sonograms have their use but not the best choice really. I highly recommend RAIU (radioactive uptake) to get to the bottom of this and for sure the above tests.

Please let us know. Does she have swollen lymph nodes? It is important to also make sure the young lady does not have cancer. RAIU would be best for that.

Eosinophil
Leukocyte (white blood cell) with granules that are stained by the dye, eosin. Eosinophils, normally about 1-3% of the total white blood cell count, are believed to function in allergic responses and in resisting some infections.

Neutrophil
Also known as: Granulocyte 
Normally the most abundant type of white blood cell in healthy adults

http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/cbc/test.html

Welcome.










﻿


----------



## gili (Jun 8, 2011)

This post was made concerning my daughter. We got appointment with new physcian tomorrow so hope we can get several new types of test done. And yes her lymph nodes under arms are swollen and sore, I think that may be also why her neck looks swollen and is sore from the lymph nodes there.

I am wondering if pituitary could be involved in some way, her great grandmother had a pituitary tumor.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gili said:


> This post was made concerning my daughter. We got appointment with new physcian tomorrow so hope we can get several new types of test done. And yes her lymph nodes under arms are swollen and sore, I think that may be also why her neck looks swollen and is sore from the lymph nodes there.
> 
> I am wondering if pituitary could be involved in some way, her great grandmother had a pituitary tumor.


If your daughter has swollen lymphs; further testing is absolutely essential.

RAIU (radioactive uptake) for one thing and FNA (fine needle aspiration) of one of the nodes.

Please let us know.

It could be papillary cancer.

http://www.cumc.columbia.edu/dept/thyroid/papillary.html


----------



## gili (Jun 8, 2011)

Antibiotics helped lymph glands they r better. Endo appt next week. Dr. retook tsh n freet4 to see if changed. In almost 3 weeks off westhroid tSH back up now is 5.8 but freet4 has not changed at all its still 0.08. now the high tsh goes with low freet4 for hypo, but why was it that low when tsh was low and no change to it at all with tsh climbing seems strange.
s
Still having some of the racing heart on and off.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gili said:


> Antibiotics helped lymph glands they r better. Endo appt next week. Dr. retook tsh n freet4 to see if changed. In almost 3 weeks off westhroid tSH back up now is 5.8 but freet4 has not changed at all its still 0.08. now the high tsh goes with low freet4 for hypo, but why was it that low when tsh was low and no change to it at all with tsh climbing seems strange.
> s
> Still having some of the racing heart on and off.


It is good to hear from you. There is usually a lag time between the TSH and the FT4, FT3.

Is your daughter still on the betablocker?

Please let us know what the endo suggests. Young people need to be enjoying their lives. I wish that for your daughter.


----------

